# Artifact scanning reliable??



## jirure (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello,

when i use artifact scanning after i overclocked my graphic card for example 60 minutes, is it than save to say that de new core/mem settings are good/artifact free and not to high.

Or is the option artifact scanning not that reliable?


----------



## zealot`grr (Dec 8, 2004)

for me the test has always been reliable. to make sure your results are "stable" I'd also play some new games like HL2


----------

